# Ramset gun, thread size for pole ?



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

Re: Ramset powder actuated gun like used for putting up ceiling wire, etc., what is the size of the threads in the fitting to which the pole is attached ? (would a piece of threaded rigid fit ?, so as to enable a short pole short enough to use on Ramset pole gun when working in smallish spaces above hard ceiling ? )


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they are at a mininum 1/4" X 20..


----------



## bkenney (Feb 15, 2010)

If you are looking to make an extension for the gun it self, conduit wont work. There is a rod inside the extension that pulls the trigger.


----------



## PLUM_72 (May 15, 2012)

The older tools the thread size is 3/4 UNF. BKenney is somewhat correct. There is a newer tool out there where the actuation of the tool is accomplished by sliding an outer sleeve. The outer sleeve connects with a rod in the pole that sets the tool off. With this tool, you cannot make your own pole. But I know there are short 3 foot versions of this pole.


----------



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks. It turns out that my Viper redhead gun takes 3/4 -- 16 size male connector, where the extension pole attaches to gun.


----------

